# 2013 Beetle Convertible Driver's Side Door Rattle



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife's Beetle has been flawless until recently. There is a distinct door rattle as though the window is hitting against something on the driver's side inside the door panel. It happens only on certain bumps when the car sways side to side. It does not happen with the window all the way down, only when its all, or most of the way up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Happens on my hardtop too, I've given up chasing rattles though lol


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have to belief this is solvable.. My rattle is very noticeable, Like something is banging against the glass.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, I have this too (2012 Coupe). I had the dealership look at it when I had the windows done. They tightened the speaker screws, which didn't do a damn thing. I haven't taken it back yet, and would almost rather be able to take the door apart and look for it myself. Pain in the butt, and it drives me nuts.

GTarr


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

Mine only rattles when I shut the door, sounds like my old dodge aspen and reminds of better days...😃


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

widecamels said:


> Mine only rattles when I shut the door, sounds like my old dodge aspen and reminds of better days...😃


Yep that's the sound. Except it makes it when you go over a bump and there is a side to side motion in the car. Only when the window is up. It is as though something from the bottom is banking against the glass or frame. You are right, if I could take the panel off, I would figure it out. You can repeat the noise by doing the following.

Open the door with the window uo, and
Push the window from the inside out.

You will hear the noise I am referring to. I wonder what it is.


----------



## CurbKiller (Jan 2, 2003)

My passenger side starting doing this. With the window up and door open press gentle back and forth with a bit of a pulling up on the glass. Doing this I found I could 'set' the glass in a more secure feeling position. This of course isn't a fix but to me an indication a guide is loose. A friend slammed the door last night quite hard and it was after that I heard what you described. 

I hope this makes sense


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

It does make sense. I will try and get it to the dealer soon.


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

There seems to be some cars with improperly torqued mounting bolts in the doors.
At least 2 of the convertibles, mine included had an issue with a loose mounting bolt
for the window regulator. 

The dealer can take care of this but make sure to check the following after they
are done:

KESSY lock/unlock from handle
Window controls, one touch and normal for all windows if drivers door
Ambient lighting


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Rattle Fixed*

Dealer fixed it today. Bolts were loose that held/housed the window on the drivers side. Tightened using Loctite I'm told. There is a TSB for this. After they are tightened you will notice a very solid feel when the door is closed. Should probably do the other side too....:laugh:


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Rattle Returns*

Well, it was never really fixed, only improved. There is some reason the driver's side door is rattling and the only way to find out is to take off the door panel. Does anyone know how to take off the door panel as I want to take a look for myself.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

I have the same problem, driver side.. it's really annoying.
gonna take it to the dealer soon.


----------



## roger2050 (Oct 27, 2010)

Are you guys sure it's a rattle? I have something that sounds like a rattle, but I know it's the window glass rubbing against the rubber door seal. 

I had a similar issue with my mk6 GTI...door was rubbing on the door seal, but it sure sounded like something was loose inside the door panel! Just a thought...


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

That's exactly what I noticed.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Mine sure seems like it's in the door panel. If I press my elbow against the door panel while driving, it stops. I've been meaning to drive around with a stethoscope and try to figure out exactly where it's coming from. I would also like to pull the door panel off and look, but so many things to do, and so little time....

GTarr


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

PeterC4 said:


> Yep that's the sound. Except it makes it when you go over a bump and there is a side to side motion in the car. Only when the window is up. It is as though something from the bottom is banking against the glass or frame. You are right, if I could take the panel off, I would figure it out. You can repeat the noise by doing the following.
> 
> Open the door with the window uo, and
> Push the window from the inside out.
> ...




That's exactly the issue I had with my Beetle...I took it in yesterday and the dealer told me when they took the door panel off the window regulator fell on the floor, it was still working but flopping loose...the bolt that held it in place had come all the way off...they put it back on, tightened the bolt and problem solved...done under warranty...


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Fixed*

Took it to the dealer where I bought my car. They replaced the window regulator. There is no noise now. It was clearly rattling inside the door panel.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

PeterC4 said:


> Took it to the dealer where I bought my car. They replaced the window regulator. There is no noise now. It was clearly rattling inside the door panel.


Glad they fixed it! My dealer took care of mine as well. Yay for no more rattles.


----------



## PSquared! (Apr 24, 2021)

PeterC4 said:


> My wife's Beetle has been flawless until recently. There is a distinct door rattle as though the window is hitting against something on the driver's side inside the door panel. It happens only on certain bumps when the car sways side to side. It does not happen with the window all the way down, only when its all, or most of the way up.


I just figured it out...oblong plastic plug bottom of door...pop the plug out you’ll see a nut...push top of window to desired point and tighten the nut..2 people make it easier...seriously 5 min fix.


----------

